# Pioneer vs kenwood for sound quality help



## omid021 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking for some help on choosing head unit. 

Pioneer AVIC-f88dab or kenwood dnx8160dabs

Which one do you guys recommend for best audio quality?


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Alpine


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you going to run an external processor? If so, get the one that gives you the other features you want. If you're not going to run a dsp then get the one that gives you maximum processing.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I second Alpine.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I second Alpine.


Alpine has Ltd features compared to pioneer. I'm an alpine person an I found pioneer to be way better with their headunits in terms of their more extensive settings an functionality especially in there avh series. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

welly.anthony.cat said:


> Alpine has Ltd features compared to pioneer. I'm an alpine person an I found pioneer to be way better with their headunits in terms of their more extensive settings an functionality especially in there avh series.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


The OP asked for best sound quality, not features or functionality......

Take it for what it is......just my opinion.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Alpine ILX-207, what does it not have that the Pioneer or Kenwood have?


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> The OP asked for best sound quality, not features or functionality......
> 
> Take it for what it is......just my opinion.


Sound quality isn't just that... Sound quality is embedded in specific features such as the equaliser, gain adjustment, time delay, crossovers an so on. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

disconnected said:


> Alpine ILX-207, what does it not have that the Pioneer or Kenwood have?


Alpine typically has a 9band equaliser, pioneer these days has 13. The cross over feature isnt used in all their units an mostly in their high end units, pioneer has that feature in many of its units, high an low end single din or double din... I said most, not all. Time delay is heaps more detailed in pioneer, an I'v just found a feature that allows the pioneer to see exactly where ur speakers/tweeters are in your car via a tuning mic it comes with (double din only) . Does all this not contribute to sound quality? 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I listened to all three brands' top of the line double dins on a sound board last year side by side with the same music/amps/speakers and made sure all processing was off. I was listening to the same song over and over swithching between all three for like an hour.

My subjective opinion is that the Kenwood had a comparably warmer sound to it, the Alpine resolved details in the music the best, and the Pioneer didn't impress me in any particular way.

I chose the Alpine mostly because I liked the user interface the best and it blended into my particular car's interior look wise the best, almost looks like the car came stock with it if one didn't have any experience with aftermarket car audio. I also felt like it was more substantially built and had a better tactile feel on the hard buttons.

With that said I've demo'd cars with pioneers flagship P99RS single din and can say that none of the double dins can compete with it sound wise.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> I listened to all three brands' top of the line double dins on a sound board last year side by side with the same music/amps/speakers and made sure all processing was off. I was listening to the same song over and over swithching between all three for like an hour.
> 
> My subjective opinion is that the Kenwood had a comparably warmer sound to it, the Alpine resolved details in the music the best, and the Pioneer didn't impress me in any particular way.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the AVH series? Yeah I do agree alpine does make some really nice looking units, I'v used the IVE 940E for a long time, B4 switching AVH X490BS, there was a huge difference in sound quality for me. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

welly.anthony.cat said:


> Have you checked out the AVH series? Yeah I do agree alpine does make some really nice looking units, I'v used the IVE 940E for a long time, B4 switching AVH X490BS, there was a huge difference in sound quality for me.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have not... at the time I was comparing the AVIC-8200, DNX893S, and the INE-W967HD.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

welly.anthony.cat said:


> Alpine typically has a 9band equaliser, pioneer these days has 13. The cross over feature isnt used in all their units an mostly in their high end units, pioneer has that feature in many of its units, high an low end single din or double din... I said most, not all. Time delay is heaps more detailed in pioneer, an I'v just found a feature that allows the pioneer to see exactly where ur speakers/tweeters are in your car via a tuning mic it comes with (double din only) . Does all this not contribute to sound quality?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Alpine's eq is parametric, far superior to graphic.
Time alignment is just distances, use a tape measure.
Then there is s/n ratio and output stage of the head unit.
All superior elements going with an Alpine.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> I have not... at the time I was comparing the AVIC-8200, DNX893S, and the INE-W967HD.


That ine w967 is damn dope. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

disconnected said:


> Alpine's eq is parametric, far superior to graphic.
> Time alignment is just distances, use a tape measure.
> Then there is s/n ratio and output stage of the head unit.
> All superior elements going with an Alpine.


Parametric on screen is far harder to adjust, I have up on that lol. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Parametric can be adjusted on phone too.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

disconnected said:


> Parametric can be adjusted on phone too.


Yeah but not for all the units. That sucked unfortunetley. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

What's crazy is the OP never included or asked about an Alpine. Why would you suggest something they obviously don't/didn't want to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

chefhow said:


> What's crazy is the OP never included or asked about an Alpine. Why would you suggest something they obviously don't/didn't want to use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked the same question two-three months ago. I wish someone directed me to Alpine. I was looking at the Kenwood 7704s, Kenwood Excelon 794, Pioneer 2300NEX, and the Pioneer AVH-X490BS.

After trying them out, I bought one, but returned it, due to sound quality.

I did not consider Alpine due to only having 2 true models, while Kenwood has 10 and Pioneer 15.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

There are way more things that have a much greater impact on sound quality than a Head Unit. 

I am not saying they all sound the same, but lets be real here, speakers themselves, speaker placement, install, processing.....just about everything makes a bigger difference.

I'd say to buy the one that has the features you are wanting and is easiest to use.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Are we really discussing which head unit sounds better when both probably measure from 20 hz to 20 kHz within .1 dB of each other at the pre-amp outputs? Really?


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

ChrisB said:


> Are we really discussing which head unit sounds better when both probably measure from 20 hz to 20 kHz within .1 dB of each other at the pre-amp outputs? Really?


The Alpine SNR is 100db, the Pioneer is 91db, the Kenwood 98.5db. I could tell the difference when the volume was at 90%.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I cant tell you anything about alpine in car but ive loved every poi ive ever owned. My last was a 4100 nex and it sounded just as good to me as any radio iveever heard with good equipment behind it. 
Now something i dont like about ANY headunit is its eq. The second you touch the eq on most headunits the sq changes in a bad way. 
I believe this has to do with the on board processor. 
The 80prs isnt bad and the p99 eq does quite well but every other radio ive heard creates artifacts the second you change a band. Im not talking heavy eq. Im talking even reducing the highest freq in the smallest increment available. The whole sound changes.
Leaving the eq flat and using a dsp eliminates this.
Alpines have always sounded a little bright to me. Kenwood i could never get along with for some reason. 
I used to buy a new model every year. Ive owned all the top end pio units and demoed thousands of radios. This is just my take.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

chefhow said:


> What's crazy is the OP never included or asked about an Alpine. Why would you suggest something they obviously don't/didn't want to use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. This is why many lurk here, but never post. 2 specific units he questioned. Why is that so hard to comprehend........
And see Niebur3's post above, as well as sqnuts for your answer.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

omid021 said:


> Looking for some help on choosing head unit.
> 
> Pioneer AVIC-f88dab or kenwood dnx8160dabs
> 
> Which one do you guys recommend for best audio quality?


He is looking for help on choosing a head unit. 
I suggested a head unit brand. Alpine.
He listed two units, but did not say these units only.
He did not say, "Which one of these two units do you guys recommend for best audio quality?"
His question can be interpreted, which one (any head unit) do you guys recommend for best audio quality?
I gave objective evidence of various "best audio quality" measurements.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive had kenwood excelon dont remember model,had a alpine ina-w910 and currently a pioneer nex4000

The alpine i would define as clear and razor sharp but kind of flat. Which may be perfect for you.
The kenwood id say much warmer but still very accurate 
The pioneer sounds good 

Im going with the kenwood ddx6904s for my next build


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

disconnected said:


> He is looking for help on choosing a head unit.
> I suggested a head unit brand. Alpine.
> He listed two units, but did not say these units only.
> He did not say, "Which one of these two units do you guys recommend for best audio quality?"
> ...


 Because I do not engage in online arguments, I will leave you to re-read the post you quoted, and re-consider.
I will also leave your own post stand to on its own merit, and how ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

omid021 said:


> Looking for some help on choosing head unit.
> 
> Pioneer AVIC-f88dab OR kenwood dnx8160dabs


I shortened the post for you, and capitalized the definitive word in the middle.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

The Lawyer in me, sorry.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

I'm a kenwood fan, they sound the best to me.


----------



## omid021 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks guys ??


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Between those two, I'd opt for the Pioneer, but that's largely due to my dislike of Kewood after having and witnessing many with reliability issue of their units back in the late 90's early 2000's. 

Looking around, it really doesn't seem as though they have gotten any better with QC and improving longevity due to there being seemingly more refurbished Kenwood units readily available than most other mainstream brands. 

As for which sounds better while working, that is completely subjective.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

disconnected said:


> I asked the same question two-three months ago. I wish someone directed me to Alpine. I was looking at the Kenwood 7704s, Kenwood Excelon 794, Pioneer 2300NEX, and the Pioneer AVH-X490BS.
> 
> After trying them out, I bought one, but returned it, due to sound quality.
> 
> I did not consider Alpine due to only having 2 true models, while Kenwood has 10 and Pioneer 15.


I currently own the AVH-490BS... previously owned the alpine INE-W940E (still have it) ...happy with it as it has more extensive settings, great value for money compared to alpine and better clarity. 1 catch.. If u Dnt wana connect directly to handbrake u need the pulse relay to play videos. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the AVH-X491BHS, and so far like everything it does. Just saying...


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

I have always gone with Pioneer. The simplicity in tuning makes it so I can get my car DAMN near perfect(to me) in only a few hours.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Pioneer *_did something, around ten years ago, that really suppressed me. 
I'm in retail furniture, but also sell appliances and electronics for home. I was at a furniture show, stopped in to talk with the _*Pioneer*_ rep, as I always did. This was in the era of when _*Pioneer*_ ruled the plasma tv world. Remember the *Pioneer Elite Plasma TV's*? TV's were just starting to change to thin design. When at top of their game with plasma tv's, my _*Pioneer*_ rep, at this show, told me that the company had decided to get out of that business to focus on car audio. Really shocked me at the time. He explained that plasma design was too expensive, he/they must have known about the new, less expensive, technologies about to surface.
He told me, at that time, I'd be surprised to see what _*Pioneer*_ will do with car audio. At the time _*Pioneer*_ also had the _*Elite*_ series that included home theater line. _*Pioneer's*_ _*Elite*_ line-up was thought highly of by most in the industry. So they did in fact jump ship and look what they did with _*Stage 4*_ products. From that came the _*Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS*_. Most will agree they hit a home run with that unit. Many times you get trickle down effect with companies less expensive products. I think that's what has happen with _*Pioneer*_ head units.



.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

I can honestly say I don't remember there being any Pioneer Plasma TVs. ??


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

The Elite 50" Plasma was the reference display that many of the high-end home theater stores sold, at the time. For a couple of years. 
And they had a 60" Pro-150FD Elite Kuro....$7,500 mspr ten years ago. 
Awesome picture though.


.


----------

